# I have a problem!!



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

I have a problem. I placed a really nice puppy with a family as a show prospect I kept a co-own on him. Our contract states that he is to be shown to the best of his potential. Just to give you some back ground is a boy that went WD the first time in the ring at 6 months and 1 day old. He structure is beautiful and he used to float around the ring.

However he is now about 8 months old and he rolls so bad that his topline look really bad. Since I have been doing this for a while, I know the reason he is rolling so bad is because he is out of condition and over weight.

My problem is that the gal I sold him to won't listen to me and cut back on his food a little or get him out to play for some exercise. 

My question is how should I handle this I have talked to her a couple of times about his weight and lac of mussel tone and she dose not seem to care this is her first really nice show dog I don't want her to ruen him.

What would you do?? 

Thanks for any helpful suggestions


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I have heard of co-owned but have no idea what it really means. Perhaps you can tell me. Do you want to take him back?


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Does it say anywhere in the contract what would happen if they do not show him? Could you offer to take him and get him in condition yourself? Have you asked her, what her plans are with him?


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

Ian'sgran said:


> I have heard of co-owned but have no idea what it really means. Perhaps you can tell me. Do you want to take him back?


A Co-Own means that I still have a vested interest in him. Such as I have stud right to him.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Well even from a medical prespective, a lean dog is healthier than a dog with pudge. Maybe putting it to her in that respect may help. It's a tough position especially since he was a nice looking dog and now is loosing it. We can always hope maybe with him still growing that it may change anyways but you need to say that he is not in top condition and she's not keeping up with her end of the contract. If she wasn't prepared to keep in condition then she shouldn't have signed. Good luck in getting her to open her eyes. Maybe showing her pictures of champions to get her to realize how vital his body condition is will get her to change!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Changed my mind.


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

kfayard said:


> Does it say anywhere in the contract what would happen if they do not show him? Could you offer to take him and get him in condition yourself? Have you asked her, what her plans are with him?


Yes my contract has very specific expectations as to what I expect from people who I place show puppies with.

Unfortunately I am only allowed so many dogs on my property so unless I send one of my dogs out to someone I can't do that, but that is a great idea. She is showing him as per our contract and will continue to do so. I just don't think a championship means that much to her. 

I think I might have a friend say something to her about his condition. That way it is not just coming form me. I don't want to discourage her or make our working relationship a challenging.


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> Changed my mind.


about what??


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Maybe she is just a little embarressed and that is why she seems like she is blowing it off but is really trying to make an effort.

Maybe you can offer a dog walker to come a couple times a week - if you are able to financially do that - or even make recommendations of a new food.

People are amazed when I tell them how little my dogs eat because they are eating a high quality food. I have heard of many people that would go by the instructions on the bag.

Maybe introduce her to this forum, and she would learn a whole lot.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

That is a tough situation for you. I have a friend whose dog has become obese and is having difficulty in performing in obedience. I don't have the same vested interest that you do except I care about this dog and my friend. I know if I were to tell her her dog needs to lose weight it would damage our friendship.
I think your idea of having someone else suggest her dog could use some physical conditioning is a good one.
Maybe she just doesn't know how to exercise her dog or manage its food. Could you possibly put on a little conditioning "seminar" for all your puppy owners so she doesn't feel singled out? Perhaps a puppy owner reunion that includes little classes on grooming, feeding and conditioning.
Good luck in what ever approach you choose.


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

I spoke with her yesterday and asked her to put him put for a while. I will be sending out one of my other dogs with a pro in the next couple of months. At that time I will take him back for some training. I will get him into and aqua exercise class as to not damage his young joints and they lover it. Put him on better food with supplements and bring him back out when the time is right.


----------



## jmc (Sep 16, 2009)

Glad you are having him back for a while.
I was going to suggest you tell her that being overweight with no muscle tone is very bad from a medical perspective. If she does not care about getting her dog into show condition, let's hope she will be more concerned about his health. If not, I'll place the pup into another home.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Just a question - why did she want a show puppy when she really has no interest in doing what needs to be done with a show dog????? Did you discuss in detail what was entailed with showing a dog considering it's her first? As well, is the puppy just going through that rolly polly stage as many puppies do? 

I co-own all (3) of my boys with the breeder and Boy #1 was my first conformation dog. I knew absolutely nothing about the show ring as I'd been an obedience person all my life (hey, you know how we dislike those "show" people ) The breeder has been a wonderful mentor with all aspects of showing including grooming, health, handlers & training. She obviously did a wonderful job breeding and mentoring because I now have (3) Champions and all received their CH before their first birthday! (Nygel - 11 mos, Razz - 8 mos & Thai - 8 mos)


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

You know people are good talkers when they want something!! I tell it like it is and am very clear as to what hard work it is. 

I don't think she quite understood how much of our time goes into this and the costs involved. I don't think people that are not active in the spot of dogs really understand what it takes.


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

She is starting to get it. She came out last week and I gave her a grooming lesson. She just joined our club. 

The dog is still out of condition but I am working on her


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I think some people say they want a "show puppy" so that in theory, they get the best looking one.


----------



## jmc (Sep 16, 2009)

Some of these people should also realize that the best looking puppy can be ruined by improper care.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

thats good that she is catching on. But really the way I like to describe it, might be a little crude, but bring up the point, "do you see fat Victoria secret models?" "No, ok, well think of this show dog, like that"......chub never flies in a show ring. Its my biggest pet peeve, is seeing chubby show dogs (dogs in general really) but for the dogs mental attitude, being in shape does so much. They will automatically show better if they are in shape, not only will they look better, they will feel better, and they will have the energy to go two shows in a row in one day (for the 4 show weekends). Although, I can understand trying to properly exercise a puppy can be difficult, as they should not be "run", I took my parents' puppy for the summer to exercise, because I'm on a lake and she can swim every day. But they were not running her, because they want her to develop properly. They don't live near any good places for her to swim, so they faced a challenge. But now she is doing very well. Slowly loosing the chubbiness and gaining a lot of strength and endurance. good luck with your boy!


----------

